# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  cài đặt au online tại nhà! giúp mình với!

## aplico

số là mình cũng la dân sành au. ngày trước khi chưa có máy, mình phải xuống net chơi nhưng giở mình đã có máy và muốn chơi au tại nhà cho đỡ mất công và tốn tiền bạc.
nhà mình lại dùng mạng trả theo lượng dùng vì thế không thể download game trên web về được, mình có nghe nói là có thể dùng usb để cop cái game này ở dưới quán nét về để chơi, tớ cũng làm theo và kết quả là khi vào đến đoạn chuẩn bị vào phòng chờ thì bị out ra mà không xuất hiện thông báo gì. chán quá, không biết phải làm sao nữa, có khi nào là do máy tính nhà mình nhiêu virus quá không nhỉ? máy mình từ khi không cài đặt được kaspersky thì không cài trình bảo vệ nào nữa cả, thấy máy vẫn hoạt động tốt nên kệ luôn, mong các bạn giúp mình với nhá. không biết đăng bài này ở đâu, nếu sai mong admin xóa giúp cái nhá^^:d

----------


## viettopcare

bạn ơi cái này thì có thể là bộ cài au của bạn bị lỗi rùi cái này hơn 2gb đó bạn
download bộ cài từ trang chủ của nó chia làm 10 file download
mình nhớ không nhầm là 9file đầu mỗi file là 277mb
cái file cuối cùng hình như là 60mb thì phải
cũng có thể do bạn down thiếu file 
cũng có thể do virus ăn mất file của bạn rùi bạn kiểm tra lại dung lượng các file coi nó có đủ không bạn nhé.
theo mình thì bạn nên cài 1 chương trình diệt virus quét hết virus đi
rồi tải bộ mới về cài mới

cái usb của bạn có khả năng nhiễm virus rất cao. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] cắm vào máy trong quán nét thì không dính virus mới lạ đó.scan virus bạn nhé

----------


## huyettulam

> bạn ơi cái này thì có thể là bộ cài au của bạn bị lỗi rùi cái này hơn 2gb đó bạn
> download bộ cài từ trang chủ của nó chia làm 10 file download
> mình nhớ không nhầm là 9file đầu mỗi file là 277mb
> cái file cuối cùng hình như là 60mb thì phải
> cũng có thể do bạn down thiếu file 
> cũng có thể do virus ăn mất file của bạn rùi bạn kiểm tra lại dung lượng các file coi nó có đủ không bạn nhé.
> theo mình thì bạn nên cài 1 chương trình diệt virus quét hết virus đi
> rồi tải bộ mới về cài mới
> 
> cái usb của bạn có khả năng nhiễm virus rất cao. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] cắm vào máy trong quán nét thì không dính virus mới lạ đó.scan virus bạn nhé


chuẩn không cần chỉnh.nếu ban chưa có chương trình diệt viruts bạn có thể download tại đây
http://www.bkav.com.vn/home/download.aspx

----------


## huubacdo

cái này vào trang chủ http://au.vtc.vn/default.aspx chọn download bộ cài đầy đủ
và down bộ cài đầy đủ đc chia nhỏ thành 10 file trong đó có 1 file.exe là file chạy
bạn hãy down tất cả bộ 10 file đó nhé
thế là ok

----------


## jaybee

> bạn ơi cái này thì có thể là bộ cài au của bạn bị lỗi rùi cái này hơn 2gb đó bạn
> download bộ cài từ trang chủ của nó chia làm 10 file download
> mình nhớ không nhầm là 9file đầu mỗi file là 277mb
> cái file cuối cùng hình như là 60mb thì phải
> cũng có thể do bạn down thiếu file 
> cũng có thể do virus ăn mất file của bạn rùi bạn kiểm tra lại dung lượng các file coi nó có đủ không bạn nhé.
> theo mình thì bạn nên cài 1 chương trình diệt virus quét hết virus đi
> rồi tải bộ mới về cài mới
> 
> cái usb của bạn có khả năng nhiễm virus rất cao. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] cắm vào máy trong quán nét thì không dính virus mới lạ đó.scan virus bạn nhé


ko cần tải cho mệt, dung lượng quá lớn, tải rất tốn thời gian, 
hôm trước mình cũng tập nhảy au. ngồi tải game au mất cả ngày mỡi xong,mà khi chạy toàn bị lỗi, bực quá, mình ra ngoài quán net copy thẳng cái bộ cài về chạy thấy rất ngon, vào rất chỉ là êm
bạn cứ ra ngoài quán nét mà copy bộ cài đi
bạn nên dùng ă phần mềm antivirrus để bảo vệ máy bạn

chúc thành công

----------


## senseo

> ko cần tải cho mệt, dung lượng quá lớn, tải rất tốn thời gian, 
> hôm trước mình cũng tập nhảy au. ngồi tải game au mất cả ngày mỡi xong,mà khi chạy toàn bị lỗi, bực quá, mình ra ngoài quán net copy thẳng cái bộ cài về chạy thấy rất ngon, vào rất chỉ là êm
> bạn cứ ra ngoài quán nét mà copy bộ cài đi
> bạn nên dùng ă phần mềm antivirrus để bảo vệ máy bạn


nếu như không có usb hay chỉ có cái usb 2gb thì làm sao mà coppy đc, tốt nhất là bạn lên tải về bằng trang chủ, nhanh hay chậm thì tuỳ mạng thôi

----------


## abcbody

vấn đề không phải nhanh hay chậm mà là tốn tiền download ^^. ý tớ là cop dưới mạng về mà sao khôg chơi đc trong khi bạn bè tớ chơi đc thế thôi

----------


## vemaybayvietmy06

> vấn đề không phải nhanh hay chậm mà là tốn tiền download ^^. ý tớ là cop dưới mạng về mà sao khôg chơi đc trong khi bạn bè tớ chơi đc thế thôi


bạn copy về ko chơi dc có lẽ bạn đã copy thiếu file cũng nên, bạn thử copy 1 lần nữa xem, kiếm cái usb dung lượng lớn tý, hôm trước mình copy về chơi đc mà

----------

